# Frequency of baths



## kathyc (Mar 7, 2013)

Our [Hav.]this little guy needs a bath often to look nice. His hair is like cotton and about 2 1/2 inches long, he`s not quite 6 months. We have taken some recommendations from here and use Bio super white and bio silk cond. and it makes him look wonderful, we dilute it about 3 to 1 with water.

Anyway do you think giving him a bath as often as once every 2 weeks to much? We have always believed you only bathe dogs when they need it but this little guy needs it often with this kind of hair. I`ve read that Havs have different types of hair, Werli is such that if it isn`t really clean and conditioned it all separates into, for the lack of a better description, dread locks not really but it looks similar to them. Is our Hav different or is everyone dealing with this. Does anyone think if we shorten his hair [a little] will help?


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

It's perfectly fine to bathe him every 2 weeks. I bathe Riley every week to 2 weeks. I know many people do more often than that.


----------



## kathyc (Mar 7, 2013)

RitaandRiley said:


> It's perfectly fine to bathe him every 2 weeks. I bathe Riley every week to 2 weeks. I know many people do more often than that.


That`s good to hear, by the way our pups are twins so cute.

You know these little guys look so wonderful when they are groomed I would do it every week if it wasn`t detrimental in any way.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kathyc said:


> Our [Hav.]this little guy needs a bath often to look nice. His hair is like cotton and about 2 1/2 inches long, he`s not quite 6 months. We have taken some recommendations from here and use Bio super white and bio silk cond. and it makes him look wonderful, we dilute it about 3 to 1 with water.
> 
> Anyway do you think giving him a bath as often as once every 2 weeks to much? We have always believed you only bathe dogs when they need it but this little guy needs it often with this kind of hair. I`ve read that Havs have different types of hair, Werli is such that if it isn`t really clean and conditioned it all separates into, for the lack of a better description, dread locks not really but it looks similar to them. Is our Hav different or is everyone dealing with this. Does anyone think if we shorten his hair [a little] will help?


There is absolutely NO reason not to bathe him as often as you think he needs it as long as you are using good quality products, and you are. A clean Hav is DEFINITELY easier to keep combed out than a dirty one, so bathing becomes even more important when they start to blow coat.

It sounds like your Werli is probably a curly coated Hav. Some people show dogs with this type of coat "corded", which means you encourage the "dread locks. It's really hard to do this right, though, unless you have someone experienced to show you how, and it's also even harder to keep them clean and well cared for. Most pet owners with curly coated Havs end up keeping them in a short-ish puppy cut, because their coats are a lot of work.

If you want to grow him out, certainly give it a try, but keep a CLOSE eye on his coat, and if he starts to mat, consider a shorter cut before you run into serious problems. Once a dog is badly matted, they often need to be completely shaved.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kathyc said:


> That`s good to hear, by the way our pups are twins so cute.
> 
> You know these little guys look so wonderful when they are groomed I would do it every week if it wasn`t detrimental in any way.


It's not detrimental in the least! Kodi gets groomed daily, and bathed once a week. (sometimes with extra foot and tummy baths in between) When he was blowing coat, I bathed him every 4-5 days because it helped keep matting down.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack is cottony. I keep him between one and two inches. His body is easy. It's his legs that are hard for me to keep matt free. The constant wet grass and snow... I find that I don't go all the way down the skin when I comb out his legs. I just want to do the light surface brush because his feet are wet. Then the mats build up. 

I tell myself, "Oh, I will do it when he is dry." I never do. I have to have a container of corn starch at my side because I am such a bad doggie owner. :redface:

Same thing happens around the muzzle.


----------



## kathyc (Mar 7, 2013)

krandall said:


> There is absolutely NO reason not to bathe him as often as you think he needs it as long as you are using good quality products, and you are. A clean Hav is DEFINITELY easier to keep combed out than a dirty one, so bathing becomes even more important when they start to blow coat.
> 
> It sounds like your Werli is probably a curly coated Hav. Some people show dogs with this type of coat "corded", which means you encourage the "dread locks. It's really hard to do this right, though, unless you have someone experienced to show you how, and it's also even harder to keep them clean and well cared for. Most pet owners with curly coated Havs end up keeping them in a short-ish puppy cut, because their coats are a lot of work.
> 
> If you want to grow him out, certainly give it a try, but keep a CLOSE eye on his coat, and if he starts to mat, consider a shorter cut before you run into serious problems. Once a dog is badly matted, they often need to be completely shaved.


Oh, thanks for the info on different coats, So some have curley hum maybe that`s what he has. On of these day I get the camera set up for pictures. It


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

kathyc said:


> Oh, thanks for the info on different coats, So some have curley hum maybe that`s what he has. On of these day I get the camera set up for pictures. It


YES!!!! We DEFINITELY need pictures, no matter what!!!


----------



## Lila (Apr 9, 2013)

I've been bathing Mikey every week (and like Tammi and Karen - feet and sometimes tummy in between)

I have to, my husband is picky. He's super clean. I'm just glad he loves Mikey enough to let him be a dog when he needs to be (as long as mommy gives him a bath afterwards :bathbaby:

Actually, Mikey loves the way he feels after the bath when he's all dry and fluffy and clean. He is the most energetic then. He knows he's clean and daddy plays with him the most then :clap2:


----------



## kathyc (Mar 7, 2013)

morriscsps said:


> Jack is cottony. I keep him between one and two inches. His body is easy. It's his legs that are hard for me to keep matt free. The constant wet grass and snow... I find that I don't go all the way down the skin when I comb out his legs. I just want to do the light surface brush because his feet are wet. Then the mats build up.
> 
> I tell myself, "Oh, I will do it when he is dry." I never do. I have to have a container of corn starch at my side because I am such a bad doggie owner. :redface:
> 
> Same thing happens around the muzzle.


We have the same type of weather here in the Chicago area. Werli has wet feet all the time and grass stains on the bottom, we have a towel at the door trying to deal with it. I haven`t had problems with matting yet. I do brush and comb him everyday but he may be just to young yet. For a little tiny dog he is 10 times more work than our 2 big dogs. HAHA We love him though!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Jack is a filthy beast compared to my Nessie, the Aussie. She gets a bath every couple of months, never brings in the entire outdoors every time she comes in, and doesn't get smelly as fast.


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

kathyc said:


> Our [Hav.]this little guy needs a bath often to look nice. His hair is like cotton and about 2 1/2 inches long, he`s not quite 6 months. We have taken some recommendations from here and use Bio super white and bio silk cond. and it makes him look wonderful, we dilute it about 3 to 1 with water.
> 
> Anyway do you think giving him a bath as often as once every 2 weeks to much? We have always believed you only bathe dogs when they need it but this little guy needs it often with this kind of hair. I`ve read that Havs have different types of hair, Werli is such that if it isn`t really clean and conditioned it all separates into, for the lack of a better description, dread locks not really but it looks similar to them. Is our Hav different or is everyone dealing with this. Does anyone think if we shorten his hair [a little] will help?


 If you have a curly Havanese it will be much easier to keep the coat short. Even a slightly waved cotton coat is more prone to tangling. And takes twice the time to bath dry and comb threw. Zoeys coat is thick soft and slightly wavy. I've given up on trying to make it look strait. As long as she is tangle free I don't care. Do you have a picture to show us?
Hear is a good example of her thick wavy coat :ranger:


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

This is a a bad picture but is typical of what will happen an hour after I have spent several hours grooming.You can see the natural waves in Zoeys coat. Is that similar to his waves?


----------



## kathyc (Mar 7, 2013)

Suzi said:


> If you have a curly Havanese it will be much easier to keep the coat short. Even a slightly waved cotton coat is more prone to tangling. And takes twice the time to bath dry and comb threw. Zoeys coat is thick soft and slightly wavy. I've given up on trying to make it look strait. As long as she is tangle free I don't care. Do you have a picture to show us?
> Hear is a good example of her thick wavy coat :ranger:


Well your little gal Zoey certainly has some hair what a great coat. Of coarse Werli is just about 6 months so his coat is much less dense but we have seen it getting thicker in the last month. but he definitely has a wavy coat. Your little Zoey has most of it`s hair separated. our little guy separates into cords with many hairs corded together of coarse his hair is no where a thick as Zoeys.

I`m have promised to get my pictures working but have been busy. I`ve broken my ankle and everything is takinf 3 times longer to do around the house especially with spring cleaning inside and out.but I`ll get it done one of these days. Kathy


----------



## kathyc (Mar 7, 2013)

Suzi said:


> This is a a bad picture but is typical of what will happen an hour after I have spent several hours grooming.You can see the natural waves in Zoeys coat. Is that similar to his waves?


You know it is but Werli`s hair is more heavily corded with more strands of hair together. When we give him a bath/condition his hair is very much like cotton but has waves in it and as he gets farther from his bath a few days later his hair starts going into cords the best I can explain it. There`s no doubt a picture would be worth a few thousand words.haha Kathy


----------



## DapperTuxedo (Apr 15, 2013)

Right now it's very rainy/muddy here in Indiana, so Tux is getting tummy/feet baths every day. He's getting full-body baths once a week, and brushed out every day. (Sometimes twice a day.) Thankfully, he doesn't mind it too much, and my daughter thinks it's a blast to play "beauty shop." 

I agree, these guys look super sharp when they're all washed and groomed.


----------



## Miss Paige (Apr 4, 2008)

I bath mine once a month but they go to the groomer twice a month during the summer & once a month in winter. I also use a Ziggys product-Pro Fur Fresh in between the baths. When I got Paige my friend said-a bath every other week, groomed daily or at least every other day. My Rommy has a very curly coat-and he is harder to groom.


----------



## Anna6 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nina gets a bath atleast once a week and she gets combed nearly daily. She does really well. We wash her with oatmeal shampoo and completely blow dry her.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Now that my boys are older 4 & 3 year olds, the baths are now about once a month. When Dexter hair starts to feel not as soft, I know it is time for a bath. Dexter is in a short groom and Jack is in a long groom. Jack always feels clean when I am brushing and combing him out which is 2-3x a week. 

When my boys were younger, baths were every 7-10 days, they were more active and they sure did need those baths. And there are the butt baths that get done, so if this occurs, I make sure I get the underside to make that area is clean if the bath has not occurred lately.

I bathe my boys in the kitchen sink (I have a deep sink, one side is bigger than the other side), when bathing the boys always stand with their front paws on the divider. 

The most important thing about bathing is to make sure you are rinsing very well, when in doubt rinse again and again.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

I was told it's not good to bathe your dog too frequently. I personally have never put Django in the tub, I leave that to the groomer. He gets groomed every 4-5 weeks. He's never smelly and thank goodness never a roller in the grass.


----------



## misstray (Feb 6, 2011)

Ideally, Brody should get a bath about every 2 weeks to be at his best. Frequently lately, this doesn't quite happen. It had been somewhere between 4 and 6 weeks between baths for him (he just got bathed this weekend) and I'll tell you, he stunk. He didn't smell like poop or anything like that he just smelled dirty. He's on leash when he's outside always, so it's not like he runs off and rolls in icky stuff. When I bathed him, I soaped him up twice and rinsed him off after each soaping and brown water was still rolling off of him. 

Anyhow, after bath he's sweet smelling again and his hair is oh so touchably soft!


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Jack is my roller. He will find some miniscule thing in the road and will want to roll in it. I can even see what he smells, he rolls at least 2-3 times and thank goodness junk shakes off while walking. He still smells and looks clean. 

As long as you are using a very good shampoo and good conditioner, a puppy will need to be bathed quite often, just to get use to it. When "Blowing Coat" comes, a clean coat is easier to untangle.


----------



## queryne (Apr 9, 2012)

I'm surprised to see that so many of you bathe your guys/gals so often. We really want to bathe Leo weekly but try to refrain for 1) to maintain his Frontlin-ing and 2) I was told that it's not good. If any of you is bathing your guy/gal weekly can you offer tips for what to use so to keep the skin from drying out? We're using Biogroom right now and it seems to be working well. Just wondering if just the shampoo and condition are we should be using or is there something additional?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

queryne said:


> I'm surprised to see that so many of you bathe your guys/gals so often. We really want to bathe Leo weekly but try to refrain for 1) to maintain his Frontlin-ing and 2) I was told that it's not good. If any of you is bathing your guy/gal weekly can you offer tips for what to use so to keep the skin from drying out? We're using Biogroom right now and it seems to be working well. Just wondering if just the shampoo and condition are we should be using or is there something additional?


Does your hair/scalp dry out from regular bathing? Probably not, if you use the right products. Dogs are no different. It's an old wives tale that dogs, especially house dogs, should not be bathed regularly. There is a kernel of truth in it if you have a sporting dog, especially a retriever. They need to have heavy oils in their fur to keep them warm in the water, and allow them to shed water easily. But even these dogs can be bathed if it is done properly, with the right products.

And Frontline doesn't come off with bathing, as long as you wait a couple of days (it says on the box... 2? 3?) before you bathe them.

Kodi has been bathed in BioGroom Super White, and then conditioned well with BioGroom Silk (occasionally, CC Spectrum 10 Conditioner) approximately once a week for 4 years. The longest he EVER has gone is 2 weeks, and when he was blowing coat, I was bathing him every 4-5 days, because I found that a very clean coat matted less.

Kodi's coat is silky and soft, and his skin is not the least bit dry. And people who are showing their dogs often in conformation wash them even more frequently, and they usually have the nicest coats of all!


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

I batheleo twice a week using Earthbath Puppy Shampoo and either Earthbath Conditioner or Furbutter. He is soft and silky and his skin seems to be he good shape.


----------



## Risa (Aug 21, 2014)

Suzi said:


> This is a a bad picture but is typical of what will happen an hour after I have spent several hours grooming.You can see the natural waves in Zoeys coat. Is that similar to his waves?


awww ... we know that action ... Fun is Fun eh, ?

we bathe Risa once a week ... sometimes seems it should be daily !)


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I think if you have allergies in the family, they need a bath every week, but if not..probably every 2 weeks…depending on how much they get into outdoors  (and in the house, I suppose!)

Kara


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

I definitely would not let Chloe go 4-6 without a bath. For one, she has a lighter coat and two, it's just unsanitary to me to wait that long. She goes to the groom every 3 weeks and I bathe her in between those weeks as well. She looks and smells great afterward.


----------



## gcbruce (Feb 18, 2014)

How do I know when Derrie is blowing coat? He was 1 yr on 8/23 and it appears that most of his fur is that cotton like baby fur. I am trying to grow his fur into full coat. I have cut out some mats and the fur that has grown out seems thicker and a little wavy.


----------

